# Low Testosterone/Alternative Treatment



## faith213 (Aug 15, 2012)

My husband (age 27) was also just diagnosed with low testosterone. He as all the symptoms of low T and he ignored it for a couple of years. After lots of argueing, suspicion of cheating, and going weeks without having sex he finally agreed to go to a doctor. His general doctor did a blood test and his levels were extremely low. He wrote a prescription to Androgel and pretty much left it at that. My husband did some research and decided to stop using androgel after two days of use because his research came up saying that the gel could cause sterilization. We're only 27 and although we haven't decided on children yet, we would like to keep the option open. We went to an endocrinologist and they said if we are looking to have children in the future it was a good thing he stopped taking the androgel. He just did another blood test and we are waiting on results. His doctor said, depending on his blood work, he could be placed on clomid which is most widely used as a fertility drug for women. Has anyone used this? I know it's a fairly new regiment and long term testing hasn't really been done, but I was wondering what kind of result people have been having with this.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Low testosterone...how to deal?*

Androgel does not cause infertility. It does replace what testosterone you do produce so stopping it tends to drop your readings even more. (not after 2 days though).


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Androgel is a very low dose of test. Did he even feel any positive results from it? Low test at that age is not too common, either. But to ignore it is worse. 

Clomid may tell the body to produce more test, but the effects will be even less than the Androgel. The only sincere method of getting test levels back where they belong is via injection.


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 23, 2008)

Clomid or weekly test shots with HCG. Find a good TRT doctor. You could try searching on the a4m site.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Huge difference between Clomid & test shots. Clomid and HCG are utilized more as PCT.


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm a little late here, but hopefully, you are still checking. Find a doctor who has experience with male hormone treatments. Don't do Clomid. User's report only a mild increase in testosterone, but they have bad emotional problems. HCG 2to 3 times a week at a dose of 250 to 500 IU per injection will give testosterone a noticeable boost. HCG can be given concurrently with testosterone gel, which will minimize the fertility problem. If you do still plan to have children, you might consider first trying the HCG alone.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

If his T is that low, he's not going to be very fertile anyway, much less have opportunities to fertilize if he is.


----------

